# Civic Matters > Ask Anything About OKC >  Got Questions about Downtown OKC?

## Steve

Do you have questions about the progress of Project 180? Curious about a particular development downtown? Want to talk about downtown's history?
OKC Central Live Chat starts today at 10 am! You can log in @newsok w/ question submissions starting at 9:30 am. I'll be live at 10 am.
(moderators, please forgive me in advance if this is posted in the wrong thread section or is not welcome)

----------


## Steve

Doing it again; same time, same channel....

----------


## Spartan

Hey Steve, give me a little more advance notice and I'd love to crash the party

----------


## mmonroe

^ What he said.

----------


## Steve

Here's your advance notice! 10 a.m. today, same time, same channel, every Friday!

----------


## ljbab728

Some interesting comments.  Thanks, Steve.

http://newsok.com/steve-lackmeyer-ok...rticle/3699740

----------


## Steve

OKC Central Live Chat today at 10 am @newsok - Got questions about 1st Nat'l? The boulevard? Start submitting questions at 9:30

----------


## Steve

To log in questions for OKC Central Live Chat, visit the business page @newsok

----------


## Steve

Another Friday morning......... so .....
Ready for more OKC Central Live Chat? Start leaving questions at 9:30 a.m. @newsok chat begins at 10 a.m.

----------


## ljbab728

More good comments, Steve.  I have to rely on reading them later because I'm working at that time.

http://newsok.com/unedited-transcrip...rticle/3703781

----------


## Steve

Do you have questions about 1st Nat'l, cancelled House of Bedlam in Bricktown? OKC Central Live Chat starts 10 am @newsok & on biz web page

----------


## Just the facts

OKay, let me ask a stupid question.  How do you particpate/listen to this live chat?  I went to OKC Central, found the link to OKC Live Chat, clicked on it, and all I ever got was a picture of a Collio cassette tape.  What did I do wrong?

----------


## rjstone208

So where's the transcript posted?  It's not on the NewsOK site as in the past.  Not on OKC Central.

----------


## Bellaboo

> OKay, let me ask a stupid question.  How do you particpate/listen to this live chat?  I went to OKC Central, found the link to OKC Live Chat, clicked on it, and all I ever got was a picture of a Collio cassette tape.  What did I do wrong?


Where the cassette picture was doing a countdown, kind of in the center of the picture, I clicked and it came in.....did this a couple of times.

----------


## Steve

> So where's the transcript posted?  It's not on the NewsOK site as in the past.  Not on OKC Central.


Give NewsOK some time. The regular online editor was off today, and her substitute is trying to catch up.

----------


## Steve

> FWIW, the changes that are happening at The Oklahoman are impressive Steve.  Today, I am going to be ordering my first subscription for a newspaper.  Keep up the good work yourself and pass that along to the folks making the changes.


Thanks Sid!

----------


## Steve

Transcript is now online. The reason it was delayed is my computer crashed in the middle of the chat. When I logged back in, it was at a time when Jenni Carlson also was logging into the chat site. A weakness in the site is carries over the id of the last writer logged in. So when I logged in, it confused me with Jenni and my answers were all cited to Jenni Carlson. So the editor, God bless her, had to spend her afternoon editing the transcript to prevent folks from thinking that Jenni Carlson had taken over my beat!
Here's the link: http://newsok.com/steve-lackmeyer-ok...stom_click=rss

----------


## catch22

Thanks Steve!

----------


## Just the facts

> Where the cassette picture was doing a countdown, kind of in the center of the picture, I clicked and it came in.....did this a couple of times.


Thanks, I'll give it a shot again next week.

----------


## Steve

That time again.... today at 10 a.m.

----------


## wschnitt

> That time again.... today at 10 a.m.


Any chance for the transcript?

----------


## Steve

It was posted Friday afternoon.

----------


## Spartan

I'll be honest...I participated in this chat the other week and none of my questions seemed to make it, maybe the software wasn't working for me idk... Sorry Steve..

----------


## Steve

Nick, I'm a bit bewildered by this - are you logging in as Nick? Because there were several questions the past couple of weeks posed by "Nick," and I answered them. Go to this link and you'll see all the questions posed by "Nick" that were asked and answered on Friday. I promise there are no questions not getting posted. 
Link: Unedited transcript of OKC Central Chat with Steve Lackmeyer, Sept. 7, 2012 | NewsOK.com

----------


## Spartan

I logged in full name

----------


## Steve

Nick, the live chat should go up about 9:30 a.m. today. Call me after you log in an early question and I'll let you know if I see it in the que....

----------


## kevinpate

> Nick, the live chat should go up about 9:30 a.m. today. ...


So that's why I could not find anything.  I showed up to look for a link too early.  Will try again in a bit.

----------


## Steve

It's up now - NewsOK business page: Oklahoma Business News, Technology, Energy & Real Estate OKC | NewsOK

----------


## wschnitt

Did the transcript get posted?

----------


## Bellaboo

> Did the transcript get posted?


Unedited transcript of OKC Central Chat with Steve Lackmeyer, Sept. 14, 2012 | NewsOK.com

----------


## Spartan

Wow, Panera...

----------


## catch22

> Wow, Panera...


Sarcasm....or ?

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

I don't know about Spartan, I would actually really like to see a Panera downtown.

----------


## catch22

Yes, me too. I love Panera.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

But....If you are near Midtown, Prairie Thunder is a good substitute (and local!).

----------


## catch22

Haven't hear of it. Will check it out, thanks!

----------


## Bellaboo

> But....If you are near Midtown, Prairie Thunder is a good substitute (and local!).


I love Prarie Thunder, but we've been there on the weekends and they've been closed. Maybe Panera has longer hours of ops.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> Haven't hear of it. Will check it out, thanks!


Prairie Thunder Baking Co.

If you are there for lunch, give the stuffed baguette a try.

----------


## Steve

OKC Central Live Chat starts, ends early today. 9:30 to 10:30

----------


## Just the facts

> OKay, let me ask a stupid question.  How do you particpate/listen to this live chat?  I went to OKC Central, found the link to OKC Live Chat, clicked on it, and all I ever got was a picture of a Collio cassette tape.  What did I do wrong?


Step 1)  Learn difference between CST and EST.

It was great being able to watch live today.

----------


## wschnitt

> Step 1)  Learn difference between CST and EST.
> 
> It was great being able to watch live today.


I do not even see the link for the chat.  I need help.

----------


## UnclePete

Here is a silly question:  What streets mark the boundary of "Downtown"?  How many square miles would it be?

----------


## Just the facts

> I do not even see the link for the chat.  I need help.


This link should take you there - or get you close.  When I tuned in today at the the correct time (I was an hour early before) there is a red flashing 'join live chat' link.  Click on it and you are in.  If you go to the below link right now all you will see is a play button for a music video.  Just before 10:00AM CST, this video will turn into a chat session.

OKC Central Live Chat Starts Early Today | OKC Central

----------


## Fantastic

> Here is a silly question:  What streets mark the boundary of "Downtown"?  How many square miles would it be?


That is a very subjective question, and it depends on who you ask.  Some would argue for the most narrow possible view of downtown, which would be the CBD alone (4th, railroad, Sheridan, Hudson), the broadest veiw would consider the boundarieds to be I-235 on the east, the river on the south, Western on the west and 13th on the north, however, Downtown OKC Inc's Downtown map (the online version of which seriously needs to be updated) also includes the OK Health Center (personally, I would not include that as part of Downtown, but some do), some would also argue that the Farmer's Market is part of downtown even though it is west of Western.

Like I said, it kind of depends on who you ask.  The northern boundary is 4th, 10th, or 13th dependinig on your source, western boundary is either Western, Shartel, or Hudson, southern boundary could be considered Sheridan, Reno, SW 3rd, I-40, or the River, and the eastern boundary is either Broadway/EKG/Sheilds, the Railroad, or I-235.

----------


## CaptDave

Anyone looking for the transcript of this morning's chat, here is the link:

Transcript of OKC Central Chat with Steve Lackmeyer, Sept. 21, 2012 | NewsOK.com

----------


## Steve

OKC Central Live Chat begins at 10 a.m. today (Friday, Oct. 5) at NewsOK: Oklahoma City News, Sports, Weather, Business & Entertainment OKC.

----------


## MDot

Steve, is there a specific time the transcript is released for the chat and if so, do you know what time they normally release it? Thanks!

BTW, I really love the OKC Central Live Chat, it's honestly the highlight of my Friday so thank you for going out of your way to answer our questions!!

----------


## Steve

Thanks mdot. The transcript is handled by the online editors, so it depends on their work load, etc. It's usually up by early Friday afternoon.

----------


## MDot

Thanks, Steve! I did notice that it's usually up in the 12:30-2:00 range on Friday afternoon but wasn't sure if there was a specific time.

----------


## Steve

FYI - I won't be doing the normal Friday OKC Central Live Chat this week; instead, join me for a special Google hangout this Wednesday. I'll have more details in tomorrow's OKC Central column.

----------


## Steve

Just a reminder that instead of OKC Live Chat on Friday, I'll be doing a combined live chat with a Google Hangout video panel discussion about development of the Oklahoma Health Center. You do not need to be a member of Google+ to view the panel discussion on the development of the Oklahoma Health Center area, and you can be a part of the conversation by entering questions, comments on the OKC Live Chat board that will be adjacent to the Google video display (all of this can be viewed at Live Streaming | NewsOK.com).
Well be discussing development of the area with Jari Askins, associate provost for External Relations at the University of Oklahoma Health Sciences Center; Chuck Spicer, CEO of The Childrens Hospital at OU Medical Center; Dean Gandy, University Hospitals Authority and Trust; and Jorge Charneco, Sr. VP  Health Science Technology of Miles Associates.

Tune in at 1 p.m. and join the conversation by posting comments and asking questions. UPDATE: the chat board is up now and you can start entering questions immediately at Live Streaming | NewsOK.com

----------


## Steve

Live chat again - starts at 10 a.m. today on the NewsOK business page

----------


## HangryHippo

Does anyone know if something unfortunate has happened to Mr. Lackmeyer?  His most recent blog post could lead one to believe that all is not well.  Hopefully things are okay.

----------


## HangryHippo

> His father passed away.


I just saw that on Twitter.  My sincerest condolences to you, Steve.  Very sorry to hear of the passing of your father.  May you find peace.

----------


## Steve

Live chat resumes today. Start logging in at 9:30 a.m., chat starts at 10 a.m., ends sharp at 11 a.m.

----------


## Steve

OKC Central Live Chat resumes today.

----------

